# SilverFish reverse trike



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Fitted a Kelly 9kW to this trike swingarm first with a 7;1 double reduction chain which was very noisy and flogged the primary chain so went to a 5;1 8M 50mm T Belt which was very ambitious. Took a lot longer to fabricate everything.
Should have really stuck with a single chain reduction at 5;1.
All the green things are A123 pouches. 170v really lights up that Kelly with the 600A KHB.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

The rear pully was a head scratcher. Made in 7 segments of aluminium and acetal that overlap and bolt onto the original chain sprocket. 140 teeth.











http://s37.photobucket.com/user/ripperton_2008/media/RIPPERTON NSR/SWINGARM 3_zpsiszi3i60.jpg.html


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

The front pully was machined out and fitted onto the original front taper lock sprocket.
The taper was deformed during the welding and had to be machined.
Then an outrigger bearing was fitted to the other end of the 50mm wide pully. The outrigger bearing bore had to be machined while the entire rotor was assembled.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Charles and Carol going for a drive in the backyard.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRiWvpIawlw


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

Isn't that belt a bit... overkill for 9kw?


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

samwichse said:


> Isn't that belt a bit... overkill for 9kw?


9kW rated.
Ive dyno'd these motors at 35kW on 134v 600A
so on 175v it should be almost 50kW


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

RIPPERTON said:


> 9kW rated.
> Ive dyno'd these motors at 35kW on 134v 600A
> so on 175v it should be almost 50kW


Oh that makes more sense then .

Do you have a build thread for the trike?


----------

